# Chance ... Passed away



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss..


----------



## docinbird (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. Good thoughts in your direction.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

So sorry for you loss..It's never easy!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh no. I am so sorry!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Chance, and hugs to the family. Please stick around.... there's alot of support and friendship here to help you.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is always too early to say goodbye . . .


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I was faced with the same decision 7 weeks ago. Every time I hear of somebody on here going through the same thing, my eyes tear up and and a lump forms in my throat. Rest easy knowing your decision was the most unselfish thing you could do for Chance. He is free of pain and his wonderful memories will live within you forever.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. It is so very hard to let them go. HUGS


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is never easy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Chance ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry! My heart goes out to you.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

My condolences.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry to hear of your loss. I know full well how deep the pain can be. I hope fond memories come quickly to ease the suffering.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about Chance.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP Chance xxoo


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Will give my two some extra attention tomorrow in memory of Chance. His will be remembered in our thoughts and prayers tonight. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Chance. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Chance. Know that he is no longer in pain but will always be with you now walking on silent paws. My heart goes out to you


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

A very sad day. I am so sorry.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

You and yours are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh so sorry. It's such a difficult time so please, as others say, stick around and feel free to post about Chance when you feel up to it. We would love to hear his stories. My Meg passed away nearly 2 years ago and that was when I found this forum and I am still here. I find it very comforting to keep her memory so alive and to share stories with other like minded people. Not to mention making new good friends who share their goldens with me! 
You will miss him dearly and my hearts go out to you knowing how painful it is. 
RIP Chance.
I added this poem to a photo of Meg and took it everywhere. I think the fact that I no longer do this shows that time does heal. Hope it helps you too.
*Although we may not be together*
*In the way we used to be*
*We are still connected *
*By a cord no eye can see*
*So whenever you need to find me*
*We are never far apart*
*Just look beyond the rainbow*
*And listen with your heart.*


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear about Chance
RIP Chance


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am very sorry to her of your loss .. Godspeed Chance


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am sorry to hear this sad news about Chance. It hurts so much to say goodbye.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss it is so hard and hurts so much, Play at the bridge sweet Chance.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear that you lost Chance. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry about the loss of your beloved Chance.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy.

Godspeed sweet angel Chance.............


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

such a sad day for you and your family, and the forum, but imagine the activity at the bridge, everyone with tails wagging and sniffing. prayers and hugs coming your way
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My heartfelt condolences on the loss of your sweet Chance. Wishing you strength and peace in the sorrowful days ahead. May your memories of Chance bring a smile in the not-too-distant future. Godspeed, Chance....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Chance, - keep your memories safe, locked in your heart 
Run free, sleep softly Chance


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry.
You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Bless you and Chance.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

I am truly sorry for your loss of your beautiful Chance. My heart is with you!


----------

